# Why so relatively few P99 Owners



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

This post is not intended as a knock on the P99 or P99c, so please don't read into it any negative intent. I have already decided to order the P99c. It is nothing more then a question prompted by my observation that there seem to be relativley few P99 owners as compared to say, Glock, Sig, XD, etc. I am active on another large and active gun Forum, and a week ago put out a post seeking input from members of the Forum who either own, owned or shot a P99 or P99c. I was quite surprised by the very few responses I got. My sense is that if I had put out a similar post seeking input on one of the other guns I mentioned I would have been overwhelmed with responses.

So, my question, and it is only a question, is why the seemingly lack of popularity of the P99 and P99c?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Honestly - I've said it before - Walther does a crappy job at advertising and pushing the gun.

Uramex purchased Walther in Germany from what I understand, and they were/are an airgun company. They seem no not have a priority to push the guns on the US market. And, by counting on S&W to do the imports instead of doing it themselves, they seem to not be very interested in taking the bull by the horns. S&W would rather push their own products, I think.

Also, when the P99 first came out, it was priced higher than similar guns (other polymer guns like a Glock). I think they started off on the wrong foot. Since the P99's introduction, Glock just got stronger.

Now, the price differences between brands aren't that bad. But, it also depends on where ya shop. I've seen new P99s as high as $630-$699 at certain places....


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Shipwreck, thanks for the explanation. Makes sense.

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I am sure Uncut and some of the others may add to my comments. But that is my view of it.

Walther doesn't seem to push to the distributors much either. Its so damn hard to find P99s on store shelves. And, Smith and Wesson is more interested in pushing their own product....


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

histirically, Walther has never marketed heavily to the North American market. Those 'in the know' about firearms, really do not need to be marketed much by Walther, as these individuals know that the brand is synomous with high quality and dependability. I think that people who really love the brand do a lot of word-of-mouth marketing for Walther.


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Here is my $0.02
Walther as H&K have little interest in american civilian market it seems....
Why ? Well they make enough by selling to LEO's (Europe) and the worlds Armys..... 
Also keep in mind that in Germany the state decides what gun the officer carries.....So when they change a police issue it is going to be in the 10.000's not like here where officers can mostly pick from a # of guns. Then those guns are in service for 10 maybe 20 years.... and they need to be serviced and parts and so forth.....so there is a good turnaround for the company right there without having to worry about a thing.....
Walther though also has a "sporting" group in house which is worldwide known...and Walther has managed to stay around even after the war, when they were not allowed to make guns....Did you know that Walther at some point made office supplies like manual calculators ???
I think the Umarex group has done wonders for Walther, just look at what Umarex has bought out over the years.....
the Swiss Hammerli firm is now owned by Umarex... .. Umarex/Walther is the European importer for Magnum research.... Walther also handels Fabarms shotguns in Germany..huh yea the same ones that used to be imported to the US by H&K.....

I too wish Walther would push the market here a bit more.. but Germans are stubborn... that's all I can say.....
I have not too long ago emailed Walther and Umarex about the Waltheramerica site to find out who does "updates" and advised them of not having the "AS" on the website yada yada yada.... never got a email back....

I have seen a few reports on the P99 in gunmags.. all in favor of the P99... but if nobody advertises like Wilson or Glock or Springfield it is and will stay a underrated gun.. and if it wasn't for 'us' mortals who think we are obligated to the P99 and its succes it be a long forgotten gun....
There is times I wish Interarms would have not gone down the drain.... since they were the only ones who had a somewhat good advertisment going.....

Ok I am done ranting... back to the real world.... it's not like we can make a big change anyways....


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Because there are so few of us as cool as James Bond that deserve such a fine pistol. Let the masses eat glocks.


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, again, to all who responded to my question regarding the lack of popularity of the P99. By the way, those members of the other Forum I mentioned who did respond all had high praise for the P99.

Ron


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ron,
I have said it over and over again..... the P99 is IMHO one of the most underrated guns.... 
If somebody would give it a fair shake against a Glock in one of the many read handgun magazines the P99 would be equal or better then a Glock...
equal since many think the P99/AS is too heavy on the trigger and don't like DA/SA....
but as far as other qualities the P99 will hold its own against other 9mm standard issue guns.... granted it is not a race gun and never was ment to be one... it is a police pistols.....
I don't even think a USPc in 9mm should be compared to the P99 since the USP was a military contract and not a police contract... though many US police agencies us the USP line as a police gun......
and I would say that the P99 against the P2000 would do just fine too.... the only thing that attracts me to the P2000 more is the decocker on the back of the slide, and it is more a ambi gun with the ambi slide release than the P99....


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

What is a "race gun" as distinguished from a police pistol?

Ron


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ron said:


> What is a "race gun" as distinguished from a police pistol?
> 
> Ron


A Race gun is a highly moded 1911. QUite often it has a compensator, a scope on it and has holes cut out the slide to make the gun lighter. They use it in competitions. They are highly customized to shoot 1 inch or less groups. Typically a gun that costs thousands...


----------



## uncut (May 6, 2006)

Ron...
my point was that the P99 will shoot as fine or better as any other 9mm is it's respective class.....Quality is as good as with any other in it's class


----------



## Ron (Oct 2, 2006)

uncut said:


> Ron...
> my point was that the P99 will shoot as fine or better as any other 9mm is it's respective class.....Quality is as good as with any other in it's class


Understood. Thanks, Uncut.

Ron


----------

